# Folder Lock locked inside itself.



## traeh (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi, I've been using the trial version of a product called Folder Lock on another computer than the one I'm using right now to type this message. 

I got a little too enthusiastic about locking away folders into Folder Lock on that other computer, and I think I locked away Folder Lock itself. 

In the past (before this problem developed), when I clicked a Folder Lock icon, it used to prompt me for the Folder Lock password, which I would then input, and then Folder Lock would open, and I could lock and unlock folders. But the problem is that now I don't get prompted for the Folder Lock password. I get a message (from Folder Lock) that says, roughly, "you may not have permissions to carry out that action." So even though I have the Folder Lock password, I can't open Folder Lock, because it won't prompt me for the password, and just says I don't have permissions. 

I also locked into Folder Lock my downloads folder on that computer, and apparently folders or icons that used to allow me to access the internet on that computer. I can no longer access internet from that computer. 

I'm wondering how I can get Folder Lock to prompt me for the password, so I can open Folder Lock. I would like to unlock all the folders I locked -- including if I locked Folder Lock itself! I locked away a lot of my important stuff. 

I wonder if I should do a system restore to a date before I installed Folder Lock, but I wonder if the system restore might fail to delete Folder Lock, because Folder Lock might prevent its own deletion. 

Thank you for any assistance on how to unlock my folders. I have Folder Lock 7. I have Windows 7.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

You need to contact the tech support for that software. Odds are you locked yourself out with no way to return. Same is true when resticting server rights.

Format and reinstall. If you have a backup restore it after the format and reinstall

We have all had to learn this lesson. It's a hard one.


----------



## traeh (Apr 4, 2013)

Wand3r3r
Thank you very much for your reply.

Somehow, the problem resolved itself. Mysteriously, when I last turned on the computer, I was no longer locked out of Folder Lock, nor out of several other folders.

I suspect that Folder Lock is programmed to automatically undo itself after a time if someone locks Folder Lock inside itself. 

Equally curiously, Folder Lock now seems sort of useless. It seems I can no longer lock away some folders I could lock away previously. Several of these are just the folders I still need to lock away. I suspect this is also an automated behavior by Folder Lock in response to what I did previously.

I did send several emails to the company while I was locked out, and I suppose it's not impossible they sent some sort of software "undo" to my computer without my knowing it. All rather weird.

I'll note that the company never replied to me -- neither in my regular mail box nor in my spam folder, which I've checked carefully. The company still publishes on its website that it responds to all emails within 24 hours. Based on my experience and what I've seen of other internet comments about Folder Lock non-response to emails, that Folder Lock claim is a bald faced lie, and the Folder Lock management shameless liars, at least about this. 

In any event, thank you again very much for your response.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Whew that was lucky! I still think burning to a RWdvd or two and locking up the dvd is the best way to "encrypt" data. Best of luck.


----------

